# ادارة المعدات بالمواقع و حساب استهلاكاتها و اهلاكها



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع التى يعانى منها مديرو المشاريع و اصحاب الشركات و مديروها
عانيت منه مع الماليين عند عملى بالتنفيذ فتجد نفسك احيانا امام ارقام و بيانات لا تجيد التعامل معها و يستغل بعض الاخوه المحاسبين سيئوا النوايا هذا احيانا و تحميل المشاريع ما لا تطيق من التكاليف و لهذا قمت بهذا البحث
هذا البحث ايضا سيعلمك كيف تحسب و تقارن ما بين فائدة و جدوى شراء معده او استئجارها
اليكم الرابط عسى ان ينفعنا به الله و يكون نواه لبحوث مفيده اكثر و كل ما اريده ان تكون المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع بعيده عن الشكر و تكون مساهمه او تعليق و تطوير لنقاط الموضوع
http://www.4shared.com/document/kVp6mTao/L9_Equipment.html:75:


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك000مع التقدير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي مجهوداتك الثمينة .... وبالتوفيق دائما.


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enghaytham (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*Forming System حساب الشدات و اهلاكاتها*

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
اليكم موضوع جديد عن طرق حساب استهلاك الشدات و اخشاب القوالب الخرسانيه
http://www.4shared.com/document/V9nqKngu/L10_Forming_Systems.html:1:


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## foratfaris (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على ما تقدمه من مواضيع قيمة


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة


----------



## body55 (2 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر والتحية لك يا اخى العزيز
.........................................a;


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mahmoud adel taher (27 مايو 2013)

لو ممكن رفع الملفات تاني ياريت لأنها مش موجوده على 4shared ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت ميديافيرا


----------



## ferfesh2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم .. لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## hema7000 (10 يونيو 2013)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم .. لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (19 يونيو 2013)

_*جزاك الله كل خير .*_


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

مشكور أخي الفاضل لكن برجاء تجديد الرابط


----------



## محمد19775 (13 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله بك اخي 
ممكن الرفع على سيرفرات اخرى غير الفور شيرد


----------



## محمد19775 (18 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله بك اخي 
لو تكرمت بروابط جديدة على سيرفرات أخرى غير الفور شيرد


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (20 أكتوبر 2016)

اخي ممكن الرفع على روابط جديدة بمواقع اخرى غير الفور شيرد


----------

